

Ask HN: how to extract the numbers from an idea? - zemanel

We have an idea. Great. Then how do we prospect the market size? Revenue model? Growth projections?
======
wwortiz
Research.

~~~
zemanel
Yes, but where? Google? Competition?

~~~
wwortiz
Pretty much anywhere you can get it, google and competition would be good
starts (competition could be a good idea of a market depending on their
success).

Put up a landing page with email sign ups for notification of when product
opens.

Use any tool you can find.

~~~
zemanel
I'm developing a product targeted at a similar market as LinkedIn, but
directed at portfolios. I've been told that it's something very difficult to
build a business model on but i still believe in the idea and i'm looking ways
to research it. In this case i could data mine LinkedIn for example then. Are
you aware of any reading material about it and guidelines to define pricing
and etc?

EDIT: my goal is to elaborate a business plan on it, at least something that
could be improved on

------
newyorker
Poll site traffic

